# PM1127LB + PM932V-PDF Mini Machine Shop (0-100 real quick)



## SheffS4 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I have recently ordered a PM-1127VF-LB lathe, about the largest I could justify as far as needs (wants), and space available (not much).
It didn't take long before I realized a mill would have to follow shortly after, and after more research I settled yet again on Precision Matthews.

Matt didn't have exactly the machine I was planning on getting in stock (932M-PDF) but what he did have in stock was the 932V-PDF.  I decided it would make the most sense to save money on shipping and order them together, but I can't wait for the next batch of machines. It was either the 932M without power down feed or the 932V-PDF.  

I don't want to be missing a feature and realize down the line I need it, so I decided now is the time to look the other way on the price difference and get the more capable machine.  The savings on time, money, and only having to rent equipment and bring friends to move it once instead of twice seems more than worth it to me.  Not to mention the 3-phase motor + VFD, and 2 speed gear box sound like very nice features.

I am now preparing my small-medium sized room in a wooden shed, while my 1127VF-LB lathe and 932V-PDF mill are on a truck on it's way from IL to WA!

Oh yeah, did I mention the mill will be equipped with a 3-axis DRO, with the Easson ES-12 graphical display installed by Matt )

With no real machining experience I am certainly hitting the ground running!  Now back to prepping the shed (did I mention I will have to cut a hole in the ceiling into attic space for the mill?) and making a list of material and tools I will need to start making chips! 

If you guys have any tips on getting up and running specific to these machines that would be great.  Such as do the cast iron stands (got one for each machine) have threaded holes for levelling pads, if so what type?


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 4, 2014)

The mill you chose is the same mill I chose... the V is for variable speed.  

It does have a 3 ph motor of sorts, however it runs on single phase 220V connection at your shop.  The machine has the variable speed built in, so no need to add a VFD aftermarket.  The PDF will, IMO, be one of those features you will appreciate after you have it... or wish you had ordered it.

Hope the 1127 is large enough for you... I started out looking at that lathe, and ended up ordering a 1340GT (had a time deciding between the 1236 and 1340, the Taiwanese quality won out).

At this forum, we have this saying:  Pictures or it did not happen (all in fun of course)... SO...
When your new shop tools arrive, we need proof of you unloading, opening the crates, oohing and ahhhing, moving them in, setting them up, cleaning them, and then first chips.  These do not have to be posted at the same time... a running thread is good.  

My personal opinion:  You will appreciate getting the PM machines... I did months of research and decided (for me anyway), they are a good value for the $$$.

Now if mine will just get here... 

GA


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 7, 2014)

GA said:


> Hope the 1127 is large enough for you... I started out looking at that lathe, and ended up ordering a 1340GT (had a time deciding between the 1236 and 1340, the Taiwanese quality won out).



I too hope that the 1127 is large enough for me in the long term, but considering I was originally starting my search looking at a 8x lathe, and after talking my self up in quality I was then going to order the 10x30 but it wasn't available.   The 1127 is probably about what I can reasonably house in the shed I'm putting it in.  It's certainly *far more* then enough for the first jobs I have lined up for it, and for more than I was planning to spend!  The mill on the other hand, I'm worried will be *too* large!

I guess I'll find out thursday, as that's when the truck is scheduled to deliver them! :thumbzup:


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 7, 2014)

SheffS4 said:


> I too hope that the 1127 is large enough for me in the long term, but considering I was originally starting my search looking at a 8x lathe, and after talking my self up in quality I was then going to order the 10x30 but it wasn't available.   The 1127 is probably about what I can reasonably house in the shed I'm putting it in.  It's certainly *far more* then enough for the first jobs I have lined up for it, and for more than I was planning to spend!  The mill on the other hand, I'm worried will be *too* large!
> 
> I guess I'll find out thursday, as that's when the truck is scheduled to deliver them! :thumbzup:



You will get your 932V/PDF a week or so ahead of me... Will be watching for your pictures... 

I really need to get busy and get the space ready...


----------



## Falcon67 (Oct 7, 2014)

As an owner of a 9x20, you will be glad you got the larger unit.  Specs look really good, I think you'll be real happy with it.  If it seems a little big at first, that's OK.  They "shrink" as time goes on and you find "hey, maybe I can do this..".  Trust me.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 7, 2014)

I received my PM932V-PDF yesterday. Can't comment on the working of it yet but it adds depth cause of the VFD and the enclosing that's attached to the back. Nice looking mill so far


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 8, 2014)

GA said:


> You will get your 932V/PDF a week or so ahead of me... Will be watching for your pictures...
> 
> I really need to get busy and get the space ready...



So do I, and it will be arriving tomorrow, lol!  Let the anxiety set in...
I won't be able to use a hoist or anything like that, so I will have to rely on disassembly, manpower, and a dolly + ramp.  Needless to say it won't be the fastest setup.



Falcon67 said:


> As an owner of a 9x20, you will be glad you got the larger unit.  Specs look really good, I think you'll be real happy with it.  If it seems a little big at first, that's OK.  They "shrink" as time goes on and you find "hey, maybe I can do this..".  Trust me.



There is no doubt about that, which is why I worked myself up to the larger unit over a 7x or 8x.  I was even looking at the Sherline lathe lol.  Quite a big step up this is from that starting point!  The more research I did, the more I realized a 10-12x lathe would be ideal for my limitations (space mostly, and budget).



Maximilian said:


> I received my PM932V-PDF yesterday. Can't comment on the working of it yet but it adds depth cause of the VFD and the enclosing that's attached to the back. Nice looking mill so far



Congrats!  I would love to see some pictures as I have never actually seen the variable speed model.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 8, 2014)

SheffS4 said:


> So do I, and it will be arriving tomorrow, lol!  Let the anxiety set in...
> I won't be able to use a hoist or anything like that, so I will have to rely on disassembly, manpower, and a dolly + ramp.  Needless to say it won't be the fastest setup.
> 
> 
> ...



The 45/932 are probably the largest mills one can reasonably use an 'engine hoist' (HF or NT) to move.  Might look into one... they are not much and can be had on sale.  Note I would not get the cheapest one... the hydraulic cylinder tends to go bad on the bottom $$$ ones.
I think Matt would prefer you not take the whole machine apart.... to mount it.  

The VS version of the 932 is the same 932, however with the head from the 45CNC model.  Look at the web page for the 45CNC and you will see the head.  
It is a 2 speed gearbox rather than a 6 speed gearbox, with a variable speed motor and drive.  Otherwise, the same 932 mill.  

I am still working on the space.  When the mill arrives, gonna get it inside... then go to work on the stand.  Will post the details I have in mind, in my mill thread in a day or so.  

Pictures...


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 8, 2014)

GA said:


> The 45/932 are probably the largest mills one can reasonably use an 'engine hoist' (HF or NT) to move.  Might look into one... they are not much and can be had on sale.  Note I would not get the cheapest one... the hydraulic cylinder tends to go bad on the bottom $$$ ones.
> I think Matt would prefer you not take the whole machine apart.... to mount it.
> 
> The VS version of the 932 is the same 932, however with the head from the 45CNC model.  Look at the web page for the 45CNC and you will see the head.
> ...



I will be working in close quarters so an engine hoist is not really going to be an option.  I won't really have room to maneuver the hoist inside, and I certainly won't have the head room, as I said I will be cutting a square hole for the head to clear the ceiling.  I may be able to use the hoist right outside the shed and have the crane reach in to the shed through the raised door...

Matt is aware of my crazy plan to take the machine apart, he honestly didn't seem phased by it at all and made it sound completely doable.  If I need to, I can rent equipment from a local place. They have heavy duty motorized dollies and all kinds of cool stuff!


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 8, 2014)

SheffS4 said:


> lathe...It didn't take long before I realized a mill would have to follow shortly after



...and than I realized I needed a 4x6 bandsaw to cut up stock... and a surface grinder... and a new building to house my tools in...


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 8, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> ...and than I realized I needed a 4x6 bandsaw to cut up stock... and a surface grinder... and a new building to house my tools in...



Funny you should say that... My mill is on the way, the lathe is back-ordered....

And I am looking at small bandsaws... 

I think it does not stop...


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 8, 2014)

SheffS4 said:


> I will be working in close quarters so an engine hoist is not really going to be an option.  I won't really have room to maneuver the hoist inside, and I certainly won't have the head room, as I said I will be cutting a square hole for the head to clear the ceiling.  I may be able to use the hoist right outside the shed and have the crane reach in to the shed through the raised door...
> 
> Matt is aware of my crazy plan to take the machine apart, he honestly didn't seem phased by it at all and made it sound completely doable.  If I need to, I can rent equipment from a local place. They have heavy duty motorized dollies and all kinds of cool stuff!



Oh, OK...

Please do be careful... it really hurts when something that weighs hundreds of pounds lands on one's foot or arm.  

Pictures...


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 8, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> ...and than I realized I needed a 4x6 bandsaw to cut up stock... and a surface grinder... and a new building to house my tools in...



LOL So true!  I already find myself looking at bandsaws and bench grinders haha it's definitely a sickness.



GA said:


> Oh, OK...
> 
> Please do be careful... it really hurts when something that weighs hundreds of pounds lands on one's foot or arm.
> 
> Pictures...



Definitely, safety is my #1 concern.  I don't want any trips to the hospital on my watch!  That's where the dolly and ramps come in though, no sustained lifting and moving, just a brief lift and transferring it to the dolly is the plan so far.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 8, 2014)

SheffS4 said:


> Congrats!  I would love to see some pictures as I have never actually seen the variable speed model.


This will give you an idea what to expect . I had a spot for it but I'm going to have to move stuff around and place it somewhere else as it's deeper than anticipated. Not an issue, just more time needed for moving stuff around. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



​


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 9, 2014)

Maximillion...

THX for the pictures... I have one of those coming in a week or so.  

Can you measure that upper wood plate (not the lower pallet) the machine is sitting on in the pictures... need an idea of how large it is... so I can get it into my basement. 

THX!

GA


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yup that is exactly what I have on it's way to me right now!  Today is the big day, truck is enroute!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 9, 2014)

I presume you're talking about the base of the crate the mill is sitting on. It measures exactly 37" x 33". 

When it got delivered I was short of 2"clearance to get everything inside as the cast iron base stand is in a separate crate on top of the main crate. I lowered the top crate as it was standing on four small pieces of wood which then gave me just the right amount of clearance to have the driver roll everything inside. Got me sweating for a second. The clearance I have is 6' 11". Just in case anybody needs that info.


<script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/43f63686/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 9, 2014)

Sheff, You are not going from zero to a hundred it is more like zero to ten thousand.  You will have soooo much fun learning all about your new machines and what they can do for you.  Trust me I think you did the right thing and will get a ton of fun and enjoyment along the way.  I wanted to order a PM 932 with variable speed and power down feed.  But being on a disability budget makes that a real non-starter.  Have fun and don't forget the pics!!!

Bob


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 9, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> I presume you're talking about the base of the crate the mill is sitting on. It measures exactly 37" x 33".
> 
> When it got delivered I was short of 2"clearance to get everything inside as the cast iron base stand is in a separate crate on top of the main crate. I lowered the top crate as it was standing on four small pieces of wood which then gave me just the right amount of clearance to have the driver roll everything inside. Got me sweating for a second. The clearance I have is 6' 11". Just in case anybody needs that info.
> 
> ...



Yes, that was the measurement I was looking for.  Thank you for posting it!  

I will have to bring the mill in through a 36" wide basement door (walk out onto the driveway in the back yard)... the physical opening is more like 35" with the door swung totally out of the way... and closer to the 33" if the door is not all the way back.  
BTW: This was one of the things which gave me pause about a 935TV... getting it inside.

My plan is to remove the mill from the shipping pallet, yet leave it bolted to the crate pallet... then use some sections of 2" PVC in old fashioned Egyptian pyramid building style to roll the bottom of the crate inside, including over the door threshold.  Should work... I hope... grin...


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 9, 2014)

Just a bit of perspective, I moved my full sized BP clone 9x42 through a 36 inch door.  I did take the door off of the hinges so it was out of the way, I also removed the door threshold.  That gave me about 35 inches inside.   I rotated the head so the motor was down on the table.  I started the mill through the door, backwards, with the table cranked all the way to the right and pulled the mill through at a bit of an angle until I could crank the table the other direction. Then pulled on the other side of the mill to straighten it out and pull it the rest of the way out.  No dollies or rollers, just brute force with a come-a-long attached to bolts dropped into the base mount holes.  Total time was about 10 minutes from it's home to out the door where I could grab it with the crane hook.


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Today was the day!*

After an inexperienced driver decided the pallet was too big and the gravel driveway was, well, too gravelly (even though they were told in advance) my delivery got rescheduled for today.  This guy handled it like a pro (though having me cringing and nearly yelling at one point) and I now have two massive pallets sitting in my driveway!  With only one gouge in one of the crates (and seemingly just empty space behind it) it looks like it made it's cross-country trip without harm!

Now how the hell am I going to move these things, and will it all fit in the shed?  Stay tuned to find out!  :lmao:

Time to go bust those boxes open!


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 10, 2014)

I hope there is not rain in the forecast... :bitingnails:

Get yourself an engine hoist... you can rent them.  They work wonders!


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 10, 2014)

GA said:


> I hope there is not rain in the forecast... :bitingnails:
> 
> Get yourself an engine hoist... you can rent them.  They work wonders!



Looks like there is some rain in the forecast for tomorrow, but that's what tarps are for!

Can't even say how right you are about the engine hoist.  I called in an emergency delivery and should have the hoist here from the rental house in 30 minutes!

I'll just need to lay down some plywood so I can actually roll it!  Any recommendations there for thickness?


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 10, 2014)

The engine hoist is here, and the crates are open.  Now I just need to figure out how to lift and move everything!


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 10, 2014)

SheffS4 said:


> I'll just need to lay down some plywood so I can actually roll it!  Any recommendations there for thickness?



I'd go with 3/4 inch as long as you have a solid surface below it for support.  The gravel driveway would be fine.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 10, 2014)

Best rigging it outside for the engine hoist and rolling just the Mill to the door.  keep it close to the ground and don't forget about your limited overhead.  I would us 5/8th plywood sheets and they will not bow and bend so it will be easier and safer to move.  Good luck and you might find that you will have to extend the hole in the front to accommodate the boom and rigging. so have your sawz all handy!!!!

Bob


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry you are under the gun due to rain... these things happen.  
Oh, the stories I could tell from the days when I ran a remodeling co... but that is a different thread.

On the plywood:  Cheaper would be 3/4 OSB board... looks like wood flakes glued together.  As noted above 5/8 actual ply board (more costly) will do.  Two sheets (move one as the hoist is on the other), will get you there.  The more even the ground (less bumps and ridges), the less hassle with the sheet board.  Going the long way around the bush so to say... yet staying on flat ground... would be the better choice if it were me.  

Sling the machine with tie down straps or tow strap... better to not use chains, they tend to damage things.  Carefully think out how you will 'sling' the load; taking care to inspect where the strap meets the machine.  Pressure in the wrong place (like the feed screw on the lathe) could do some serious damage.  I would think it out as you go.  Haste makes waste.

As noted, keep the weight close to the ground.  Just a few inches is enough to move the item.  The higher you have weight swinging... the more chance for an accident. 

All you need to do this evening (before the rain) is get the machinery out of the weather... so make that the goal.  

There is lots of time (even inside the shed in the rain) to fiddle with it later.  

And then there are pictures... you know what we say:  Pictures or it did not happen (you did not get them...) LOL

Glad you have your machines.... 

My mill is a week or so away, and the lathe probably will be January.

GA


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 10, 2014)

PS... Just for fun: Definitely doing the 1-100 thing... :thumbzup3:


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 11, 2014)

GA said:


> Sorry you are under the gun due to rain... these things happen.
> Oh, the stories I could tell from the days when I ran a remodeling co... but that is a different thread.
> 
> On the plywood:  Cheaper would be 3/4 OSB board... looks like wood flakes glued together.  As noted above 5/8 actual ply board (more costly) will do.  Two sheets (move one as the hoist is on the other), will get you there.  The more even the ground (less bumps and ridges), the less hassle with the sheet board.  Going the long way around the bush so to say... yet staying on flat ground... would be the better choice if it were me.
> ...



Two pieces of 3/4" OSB is exactly what I got!  Have some uneven ground to deal with so I got some gravel to try and even it out. Also got some 2x4's to build a subframe under the OSB if needed where the ground isn't level.

Unfortunately I did not manage to get any of the large machinery into the shed, but other than the stand for the mill (which did get some rain on it) I covered everything up.  Unfortunately the topmost layer (tarp) did end up blowing off at some point  but luckily that wasn't the only layer to protect from rain, and it was just a small amount of rain luckily.  Hopefully my OSB is still good though!

I have been taking some pictures along the way and will try to get some uploaded later tonight after more work is done!

As the manual is virtually useless, how does the mill mount to the base?  There are 2 bolts pre-installed on the base diagonally, do I leave these in or take them out?  Does the mill get bolted to the base?


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 11, 2014)

Others who have the mill will chime in on how to mount it... I do not have mine yet so do not know.

Some searching at the PM section of this site... will show some threads with lots of pictures, of folks doing a RUMSCC (receive, uncrate, mount, set, clean, chips)... coined the word myself... probably not in the dictionary.

Sorry you got a little rainwater on things... however quickly drying it off, no harm.

Hope the rest goes well.

GA


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup the glacern site will take you through all of the steps and he;p you understand the difference between climb and regular and how to do the math to figure speed and depth of cut.  I really like it when I took the group of milling modules.  You will benefit from them too.

Bob


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 11, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> Yup the glacern site will take you through all of the steps and he;p you understand the difference between climb and regular and how to do the math to figure speed and depth of cut.  I really like it when I took the group of milling modules.  You will benefit from them too.
> 
> Bob



Hey Bob,

I remember watching the introductory videos at the Glacern site... have not found the stuff you mention above.

Do you have a link?  

THX


----------



## catoctin (Oct 12, 2014)

John,
Another good set of machine shop tutorials are those put together by Eric Vaaler at MIT.  I believe the series was put together for students that needed to acquire basic machine shop skills for building prototypes.   Here's a link for part one of the mill series http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5gjkYvMg8A.  He also has a separate series for lathes and basic metal shop skills.

Thanks,
-Joe  




GA said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I remember watching the introductory videos at the Glacern site... have not found the stuff you mention above.
> 
> ...


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 12, 2014)

catoctin said:


> John,
> Another good set of machine shop tutorials are those put together by Eric Vaaler at MIT.  I believe the series was put together for students that needed to acquire basic machine shop skills for building prototypes.   Here's a link for part one of the mill series http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5gjkYvMg8A.  He also has a separate series for lathes and basic metal shop skills.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe




Thank you Joe, appreciate the link.

Usually it is basic stuff... however there is always a new tidbit or two one picks up.

Until my machines are here and set up... the only machining I am gonna get to do... will be virtual... 

GA


----------



## darkzero (Oct 12, 2014)

> > Rbeckett said:
> >
> >
> > > Yup the glacern site will take you through all of  the steps and he;p you understand the difference between climb and  regular and how to do the math to figure speed and depth of cut.  I  really like it when I took the group of milling modules.  You will  benefit from them too.
> ...


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 13, 2014)

darkzero said:


> > Ch 8: Choosing & Using Endmills
> >
> > Machining Calculator
> 
> ...


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well last weekend was a long one but I was able to get both machines uncrated, and close to their final positions!  Let the fun begin!!

*Day 1*
After being delayed for a day due to an inexperienced driver, they arrived safe and sound on friday, just in time for the weekend.








*
Day 2
*Saturday begin with prep work, making the ground as level as possible and laying down some gravel.  We then rolled the stand over to the shed and manually lifted it in, then began moving the lathe.










After an unsuccessful rigging (as shown) i grabbed some different straps that I was actually able to loop between the ways and lead screws I just barely had enough clearance get get the lathe on top of the stand with the engine hoist outside, feet underneath the shed, and reaching in through the door.  This was a very tense moment and I didn't get any pictures at this stage, but the photos from day 3 when the mill was moved will show the same method.






That was the end of day two.  I had hoped I would be able to also get the mill into the shed but it was already getting late, and with clouds rolling in we just barely had enough time to cover everything up before getting poured on for the entire night.


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Day 3*
On sunday, luckily it dried up again and we were ready to move the mill.
By far the most difficult part was getting the bolts out so we could get the mill off of the crate it was bolted to.  Due to the angles involved, the width of the hoist legs, and there only being two of us there, all we could come up with was quite crude.  It involved some rocking backing and forth, hoisting up the crate until it nearly disintegrated and prying out the bolts in stages when they were free.






When it was finally free from the crate and up in the air it was a huge relief!  At this point I put a piece of wood from the crate across two furniture dollies, rated at 1100 lbs each, and as with the lathe, rolled it over to the shed, using numerous 2x4's as a subframe towards the end and various other scraps of wood.





We then built the hoist around the mill and a 3rd set of hands arrived just in time!






I only had to remove the door, and one handle in the front of the mill, then turning it sideways it cleared with maybe a eighth of an inch to spare!




I realized as well on this morning that I forgot to install the pan on the lathe stand!  That was taken care of quickly with the hoist already in position after the mill was inside.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 18, 2014)

They look great but dang, that looks like a daunting task to get them into the workshop.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 19, 2014)

Talk about moving machinery. Glad to see everything made it in one piece.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 19, 2014)

WOW... and I was worried about getting a 1340GT and a 935TX into my basement, from the driveway, all paved and no bumps (other than the threshold) through a 36x80 door. 
Having said that... you did a great job of handling a difficult situation; and enjoyed the pictures!  

If I may... would like to suggest something:  Might want to consider some kind of continuous humidity control.  After all, these wonderful machines are made of ferrous metals-they will rust, even if kept drenched in oil (the oil runs off).  
If it were me... I would put a de-humidifier with automatic drain out there in the shed... set it for somewhere around 45-50% RH, and let it run continuously.
You have an investment there... better IMO to take care of it!

GA


----------



## SheffS4 (Oct 20, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> They look great but dang, that looks like a daunting task to get them into the workshop.





Maximilian said:


> Talk about moving machinery. Glad to see everything made it in one piece.



Doing both at once was certainly a little overwhelming, but it is a great feeling of accomplishment both figuring out how to do it and making it happen.



GA said:


> WOW... and I was worried about getting a 1340GT and a 935TX into my basement, from the driveway, all paved and no bumps (other than the threshold) through a 36x80 door.
> Having said that... you did a great job of handling a difficult situation; and enjoyed the pictures!
> 
> If I may... would like to suggest something:  Might want to consider some kind of continuous humidity control.  After all, these wonderful machines are made of ferrous metals-they will rust, even if kept drenched in oil (the oil runs off).
> ...



Thank you for your comments!  You were spot on about the engine hoist, and yet again about the de-humidifier.  Actually have one that hasn't been used that I just loaned to a friend recently.  I've been using desiccant packages (Dri-z air) but that's more of a band-aid.  The reloading equipment and supplies will surely appreciate the de-humidifier as well!  Thanks for the suggestion.

Unfortunately I've been under the weather since Tuesday so I haven't had a chance to get the machines in their final locations, or do any leveling or cleaning.  It's getting to the point where I had a dream of making chips on the lathe last night!  Warning sign?:bitingnails:


----------



## fastback (Oct 20, 2014)

Good job on moving the equipment.  Looks like the fun is just starting.  Oh, I think you will find that an 1127 lathe will be a decent size.  What makes the difference with the one you bought is the spindle hole size  (1 1/2-inches) and the power cross feed.  I have an old Southbend 10L (10 x 28) and have found that with the large spindle hole (1 3/8) I can do most any job. 

So good luck on your new toys.

Paul

Paul


----------

